# Drywall Question



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

As long as they stack it on some dunnage and cover it properly it should be alright. Make sure they know you won't be able to move it right away so they'll cover it(Call the dispatcher and leave a note).


----------



## baum (Jul 14, 2009)

The only downfall is i am getting it from a "big box store" (menards) will they do that?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

baum said:


> The only downfall is i am getting it from a "big box store" (menards) will they do that?


Not sure. Just call and ask. If you're ordering from a box store offer to buy a tarp from the store if they are a little hesitant.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

They SHOULD have it covered when delivered if there is rain likely. I would call and confirm. If not, postpone delivery. Aside from the mold possibility, wet drywall tends to break apart when you try to pick it up. You will lose at least the top couple of sheets. As long as the paper "tabs" remain on the ends of the bundles, the rock will be ok sitting out as long as it's covered. If the tabs are pulled, the board tends to absorb moisture through the ends (where it isn't covered with paper). The core of the board is porous and absorbs moisture from the surrounding air like a sponge. When I used to hang new houses (no controlled humidity) we pulled the tabs on the rock as we used it during rainy/humid times....


----------



## baum (Jul 14, 2009)

well thanks for the pointers. It was delivered, covered and they droped it in my garage  . Their truck seperated from the trailer and the back of the truck had a fork built into it. im in a townhouse so they just un-hooked at the end of the row of homes and drove the truck with the goods to my garage. i got it in the basement already (steps only).


----------

